# Black & White Horror Movies?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

This year, my friend has hired me to decorate his tattoo shop, Sacred Ink, in Indiana, PA, as well as prepare for the annual Halloween party. I’ve already got a ton of ideas, one of which is pretty unique: every night, the shop projects a slide show of tattoo, piercing and body mod pics onto the wall, as a way of catching the eye of passersby on the sidewalk. However, my plan for October is to project clips from black and white horror movies spliced together into a high lights reel. Here is the list so far:

Noferatu (1922)
Metropolis
Haxan: Witchcraft through the Ages
Phantom of the Opera (1924)
Frankenstein (1931)
White Zombie
Bride of Frankenstein
The Wolfman (1940)
House on Haunted Hill (1959)
Carnival of Souls

I’m currently looking for other movies to splice together into the highlights reel. The only condition is that they have to black and white. If you have suggestions, please post below! Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creature from the Black Lagoon
Godzilla (the original)
Them
The Invisible Man
King Kong
Psycho
Night of the Living Dead
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
Dracula
The Mummy


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The Fly (the original).

Rather than projecting them on a wall, why not put a bedsheet on the street window and project the movie, stills, etc., onto that?
It would make sure that the image is visable from both inside as well as to those walking or driving past.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That sounds like a really great idea. I hope it works out for your friend's shop.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

How about:
Blacula
Blackenstein
Scream, Blacula, Scream
Black Mamba
Sugar Hill
Dr. Black, Mr. Hyde

Since your title said you were looking for Black & Horror Movies. I'm presuming your looking for horror movies that feature African-American cast? No? 

BTW, all those films I listed are really good and a lot of fun to watch? I thought that William Marshall was wonderful as Blacula.

~Cheers!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> How about:
> Blacula
> Blackenstein
> Scream, Blacula, Scream
> ...


HAAA!!!

If there's no sound for the video display, I would focus on early silent horror films, too, as they might be more visually interesting.

Vampyr (1932)
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920)
Nosferatu (1922)
The Phantom of the Opera (1925)

With the films' accompanying text boxes, you might get people to stop a little longer at the window and watch??


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

FWIW - my all-time favorite B&W horror film is "Horror Hotel" (British title: "The City of the Dead") - from 1960. It scared me so badly when I was a kid that I had to admit to my parents that I'd been secretly watching horror movies (which I was NOT allowed to do).

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053719/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

highbury said:


> HAAA!!!
> 
> If there's no sound for the video display, I would focus on early silent horror films, too, as they might be more visually interesting.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that "Vampyr" came out a year "after" Dracula. And for some reason I seem to remember this as a silent film. But I guess it was in German and dubbed into English maybe? But I seem to remember seeing it with title cards. Very strange little film as I recall.

~Cheeers!


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Just realized I wrote "Black & Horror Movies" instead of "Black & White Horror movies". D'OH!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HalloweeNut said:


> Just realized I wrote "Black & Horror Movies" instead of "Black & White Horror movies". D'OH!!!


I've fixed it for you


----------

